# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Haplogroup H3b1b1

## Traceyanneobrien

Hello everyone I am new to this forum and thought I would introduce myself, I.m 54 years old and was born and bred in Kent England but for the past 33 years have lived and worked in Madrid Spain.
I have been interested in history for as long as I can remember but only became interested in genetics since December 2019. I have managed to do a few dna tests and my haplogroup is H3b1b1, According to my DNA results I have very varied ethniticities stretchig from Portugal all the way to Russia and passing through almost every country in Europe.My modern DNA is English, Irish, Indian, West African German, Flemish, Dutch,Czech,Austrian and French and my ancient DNa is Frank, Gaul, Scythian,Thruingii and proto Hungarian.

According to my family tree I seem to have a lot of European nobility espcially French (Norman), Spanish,German, Dutch, Belgian,Italian,Portuguese,Bohemian and Russian.I have done many DNA matches and seem to have a lot of distant relatives from Normandy, Brittany, The Loire Valley,Lombardy and Sicily,Russian, Central Europe,Spain, Brazil, Germany , English for my mother and Irish and Scottish from my father who also has a lot of Scandanavian from the vikings. Ive always had my doubts about all the nobility that I have in my tree and wondered if anyone can tell me if my haplogroup does actually coincide with royalty.I know that many people of European descent actually do have a common ancestor who was descended from nobility.Mine doesn´t seem to be English royalty but from the continent but at the end of the day they are all related as they interbred. I even discovered that my best friend who is Spanish actually shares dna matches with me from Spain and Italy which just shows that we are all really one big family somewhere down the line.

Will look forward to replies.

Regards Tracey Anne OBrien

----------

